# EGT Sensors Going Out



## BattMaan (Aug 16, 2009)

Rather than spend the $500ish to replace the EGT sensors, does anyone know if these can be cleaned up if it's a corrosion problem or if it's worth a salvage swap with a compatible sensor? Anyone done anything like this? Thanks for the input.


----------



## '''VR6''' (Nov 7, 2007)

your best bet is to replace them with new oem sensors.
im a tech at a german car shop and we had an 00 s4 come in with lack of boost concern. turned out to be malfunctioning data sent from egt sensors AND low coolant. audi sets in a failsafe and shuts down boost.


----------

